# Tauwieling als Treppengeländer am Teich



## Eva-Maria (8. Sep. 2013)

Moin zusammen,
 ich wollte endlich ein Treppengeländer runter in den Garten haben,
 der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt... und damit auch schon mal
 'ne glatte Treppe.
 Ich habe 7,5 cm starke Tauwieling aus einem sehr haltbaren 
 Kunststoff-Material gekauft.
 Final soll das mal so ausschauen.....
 

 momentan macht uns die Befestigung Kopfzerbrechen.
 Diese Halterungen an die Vertikalstreben angebaut,
 sollten eigentlich dazu dienen, die Tauwieling mit Schellen daran zu befestigen...
 schaut blöde aus...
 

 soll hinterher bitte soooo ausschauen...
 

 wer hat eine zündende Idee wie & womit??
 Vielen Dank im Vorwege für praktikable Tipps!


----------



## Reiner_ (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tauwieling als Treppengeländer am Teich*

Hallo Eva 

Ich würde mir ein Rohr mit 75 mm Innendurchmesser besorgen, evtl sogar aus VA. 

Von diesem Rohr Stücke absägen lassen mit 40 -50 mm Breite. An einfachsten wäre es diese Ringe an die Stange anzuschweißen. Ansonsten Must du diesen Ring mit Schrauben oder Pop Nieten an der Stange befestigen.

Bleibt natürlich die Frage, ob du diese Ringe überhaupt an deinem Handlauf haben möchtest.

Google mal nach Bilder "seilträger + handlaufseil" oder "Seilständer mit Ring" um eine bildliche Vorstellung von dem zu bekommen was mir für deine Fragestellung vorschwebt.

Gruß. Reiner


----------



## jolantha (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tauwieling als Treppengeländer am Teich*

Eva, 
ich hatte mal so ein Tau im Garten, im Winter ist das nicht so das gelbe vom Ei.  Wenn das Tau naß
wird, und dann Frost kommt, bleibst Du mit den Händen kleben, am Eis.
Sicherer Halt ist dann nicht mehr gewährleistet .
Ich gebe Dir die Antwort 2 x , je nachdem, wo Du zuerst bist


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tauwieling als Treppengeländer am Teich*

hi Rainer,
die Idee mit dem VA-Rohr auf 4 - 5 cm Breite jeweils geschnittene Stücke ist einfach 
Leider kann an der Vertikalstrebe nix angeschweißt werden, aber es kann mit Schrauben fixiert werden

Genau wie die "Seilträger" ausschauen, so werden die Stücke geschnitten. Schade ist, dass es solche Seilträger nicht in einer Dicke von 75 - 80 mm gibt..... da ist meist bei 40 oder max 50 mm Schluß.
Aber was soll's, die geschnittenen VA-Stücke werden schon ihren Dienst tun.
Die jetzigen Halterungen sind angeschraubt, GöGa wird dann diese bereits vorhandenen Bohrungen nehmen, um die VA-Stücke anzuschrauben.

@jolanthe,
nee, nee... will ich gar nicht lesen.... das fehlt noch, dass mir die Finger an der Tauwieling anfrieren, da würde ich aber:evil

Ich werde berichten...


----------



## Reiner_ (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tauwieling als Treppengeländer am Teich*

Hallo Eva

Ich denke in den Rohrabschnitt wird Dei GöGa mit der Nietzange nicht reinkommen.

Daher ein Stück VA. Rohr mit dem Inendurchmesser der vorhandenen Stange besorgen. Hiervon kleine Segmente oder Rohrabschnitte schneiden an denen der 80 mm VA. Ring angeschweißt wird.

Dieses Element kann dann mit Pop Niete an der Stange befestigt werden.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tauwieling als Treppengeländer am Teich*

hi Rainer,
danke für Deine ausführliche Anleitung!
Werde meinem GöGa berichten von der Idee...
ER muss sie umsetzen


----------



## dragsterrobby (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tauwieling als Treppengeländer am Teich*

Hallo Eva,
das Teil nachdem du suchen solltest ist ein Seilträger!
Hab im I-Net jede Menge gefunden aber eure Seilstärke wird das Problem werden, bis 40mm Seilstärke ist kein Problem, darüber hinaus evtl. nach Seil/Tau Handläufe suchen.
Sonst evtl. vom Schlosser machen lassen!
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tauwieling als Treppengeländer am Teich*

Huhu..lass dir aus 6mm Edelstahl was biegen in der Form eines Kleiderhakenbügels..wie sagt man..das Teil was man auf die Stange hängt. das gerade Teil so lang plus 15mm um es durchs Rohr zu stecken..müßte dann etwa 2cm Gewinde aufgeschnitten werden, um es anzuschrauben..und hält für die Ewigkeit.wenn du keinen findest frage ich meinen Spezi mal


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tauwieling als Treppengeländer am Teich*

ja Günter,
genau das habe ich gestern um 17.33 Uhr bereits geschrieben... die Stärke unserer Tauwieling macht das ganze zur Herausforderung!

Werner,
solche "Kleiderhaken-Konstruktion" wäre eine Möglichkeit....
wovor ich mich ein wenig fürchte... folgendes Szenario...
Tauwieling liegt auf solchen Kleiderhaken auf, Treppe glatt,
ich gehe Treppe runter, rutsche, halte mich an der Tauwieling fest,
die dann wiederum mein Gewicht halten müsste...
die Tauwieling würde garantiert nachgeben und Halt hätte ich nicht wirklich.
Die Idee mit den VA-Ringen ist da vermutlich schon die stabilere Variante.

Trotzdem herzlichen Dank euch beiden, dass ihr euch auch noch meinen Kopf zerbrecht,
ich weiß es wohl zu schätzen!


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tauwieling als Treppengeländer am Teich*

Moin zusammen,
es ist vollbracht!
Das "Treppengeländer" ist fertiggestellt, GöGa hatte VA-Rohr  2mm Wandstarke, 81mm Durchmesser im I-Net bestellt und heute entsprechende "Ringe" geflext...
 

Montiert schaut das dann so aus
 

das Geländer "im Stück"
 

und die Endstücke
 

Ich danke euch nochmals für eure Inputs... es ist klasse geworden!


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Tauwieling als Treppengeländer am Teich*

Hallo Eva,
schick schick, sieht sehr edel aus


----------

